# Here's some pics of my plants....



## C&H2

:watchplant: Hi....to all:ciao: ....i will post some pics of nice weeds:hubba: 
I have some Personel mix seeds i work on....dos BABYs :hubba: 

Peace&Love and POT....C&H2 

---------------------------------:48: ----------------------------------

Here Mix No (66)....(NYCD)x(GodBud)....:aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up mang. The ladies look very nice. :hubba:  What strain? *


----------



## C&H2

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up mang. The ladies look very nice. :hubba: What strain? *


 
Hi....THE BROTHER'S GRUNT....Fine you....?....Thanks

The strain is a Mix with (NYCD)x(GodBud)....it the no(66)....:bong2:

Here No (16)....(GB)x(nyxgb)..........:watchplant: ...........:bong:...........:watchplant: ...........


----------



## C&H2

Here some Nycd smoke.... i'm somking one now....:fly:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Those plants look great.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Very nice my friend...Give me a shout when its ready to smoke I'll bring my Bong!!!


----------



## C&H2

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Those plants look great.


 
Hi....Bombbudpuffa....Thants man  :cool2: 

Here Mix (54a)....(sp1)x(mix polen nycd,gb,sd,sk)


----------



## bombbudpuffa

No. Thank you!


----------



## C&H2

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Very nice my friend...Give me a shout when its ready to smoke I'll bring my Bong!!!


 
Hi....4u2smoke....i will give you a shout in 4to5days for a puff ..:bolt: :bong: ......:huh: ....lol

Here mix (54a)


----------



## C&H2

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> No. Thank you!


 
Here bombbubpuffa....  

Here mix (48)....(gb)x(gb)....i'm testing the mix 48 it not finish....2t3w


----------



## C&H2

Here guys&gils Mix (48)....


----------



## trillions of atoms

i LOVE threads with nug porn, the more the better!!!-i think the plants n nuggs look GREAT! good luck with the smoke report as we want a grow/smoke report asap!!!


congrats bro looks great!


----------



## C&H2

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> i LOVE threads with nug porn, the more the better!!!-i think the plants n nuggs look GREAT! good luck with the smoke report as we want a grow/smoke report asap!!!
> 
> 
> congrats bro looks great!


 
Hi....Trillions of atoms Thanks.. ..Nug porn.. ..O yes Bro look some Silver Pearl....:hubba:


----------



## trillions of atoms

b e a utiful


----------



## C&H2

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> b e a utiful


 
Thanks TOA....Here Mix (63)....(sp1)x(gb)....i'm testing the 63....:watchplant: :chuck:


----------



## Growdude

Man you grow some crystal coated buds, :holysheep:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Sure does.


----------



## C&H2

Growdude said:
			
		

> Man you grow some crystal coated buds, :holysheep:


 
Hi....Growdude....Thank you i use Pro-Mix with Advanced nutrients Sensi Bloom A,B....+Superthrive....the mix i do is....20L of water +50ml SB A+50ml SB B....+1/2 small cap of Strive....i give my babys 100to150ml of the mix ech day at 6.3ph....:farm:

Here a Mix i,m testing....(61)....(sp1a)x(gb)....:dancing:


----------



## C&H2

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Sure does.


 
HI....BBPuffa wot r you smoking bro....eace: 

Here Mix....(55)....(FL)x(SK)....


----------



## C&H2

Here some (SPearl).... :heart:  :fly: :heart:


----------



## C&H2

Just cut some Mix (49)..(M39)x(Nycd).. :48: .. my cat Pacha say the weed is good...lolll


----------



## smokybear

Wow my friend! Those are some beautiful plants you have there. Simply amazing pictures. Keep them coming! I think I thanked every post on this thread!! Take care and be safe.


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> Wow my friend! Those are some beautiful plants you have there. Simply amazing pictures. Keep them coming! I think I thanked every post on this thread!! Take care and be safe.


 
Thank you very much my friend SmokyBear....:lama: ....see you in the woods SB.... 

Here Mix (27)....(sp1xgb)x(sp1xgb)......... :shocked:  ......... :bolt:  :bong2:


----------



## headband

damn dude your making me jealous, **** i need a new grow real bad. Awesome job mang, atleast some can grow some bomb, and this stuff is da bomb.


----------



## C&H2

headband said:
			
		

> damn dude your making me jealous, **** i need a new grow real bad. Awesome job mang, atleast some can grow some bomb, and this stuff is da bomb.


 
Hi....Headband thanks dude .... you will by jealous now look...:hairpull: 

Here my EX....:hubba: ....lolll....:angrywife: :ignore: :ignore:   :angrywife:


----------



## headband

****, i rather have that dank. well... yea i rather have that dank:hubba:


----------



## C&H2

Here HB Mix (6)....(Nycd)x(Nycdxgb)....:chuck: :woohoo: :chuck:


----------



## holdmyown

dayam all those plants are official


----------



## Melissa

*wow what more can i say ,,,except ,,,,,can i be your friend :giggle:*


----------



## C&H2

(You have 6or7 new reputation comments.)....Ya Hoo..:hubba: ..Ya Hoo....

Now C&H2 stop playing your..:fid: ..and start playing your..:guitar: :ignore: :guitar: :guitar: :headbang2: ..

yopido=yes....Thank you all....i will give you back your 6,7 comments.

Hi....Melissa salut....O yes you *can by my friend Chur :dancing: :heart: :dancing: *

Here....some nice pics for you Melissaz and my catz Pacha say allo to you and ....Blacky say Grrrr.


----------



## karmacat

Some very nice plants you have grown there C&H2


----------



## C&H2

karmacat said:
			
		

> Some very nice plants you have grown there C&H2


 
Hi....Karmacat Thanks you have cat in your name I love Catz.

Here some Catzrrr....:ciao:


----------



## C&H2

holdmyown said:
			
		

> dayam all those plants are official


 
Hi....Holdmyown oki for Official IT is now.... :hubba: ....Thanks

Official you will have some nice pics....Mix pics O O now i'm playing..:guitar: ..:fly:


----------



## C&H2

Here more pics....Mix....:fly: :fly:


----------



## C&H2

Here more pics (SP)....Mix :fly: :fly: :fly:


----------



## C&H2

Here more pics (SP)....Mix :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly:


----------



## headband

you can grow some dank C&H2, whats your secret, Finally got some beans going... check my journal for some dank bud pics too...


----------



## C&H2

headband said:
			
		

> you can grow some dank C&H2, whats your secret, Finally got some beans going... check my journal for some dank bud pics too...


 
Hi....Headband Thank you....whats my secret....i think it the love i give to dos Baby's....

But....I use a 1000w
........in soil (pro-Mix bx) in 2L Cola....(Pepsi is the best)
........my nut(Advanced Nut) Sensi Bloom A,B +(Super Thrive)
........my Water Mix....20L of water....50ml of Bloom A and 50ml of B +
........1 smal cap of Super thrive....the PH6.3....PPM 900to1100 not more
........I give my baby's 100to150ml of the Mix ech day.

Here (SPearl)....:hubba:


----------



## C&H2

..........:lama: .........ostpicsworthless: .......:lama: ........


----------



## C&H2

Here some Spearl....:guitar: :fly:


----------



## karmacat

Another cat for you.
Saw this and thought it was funny,don't think I'll get it myself.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

very, very nice looking smoke, C&H2... I tip my hat....


----------



## C&H2

Here Mix (64)....(sp1)x(gb).... :guitar: :fly:


----------



## C&H2

karmacat said:
			
		

> Another cat for you.
> Saw this and thought it was funny,don't think I'll get it myself.


 
Thanks....Here i gat a cool one....your's is very cool.... :banana:


----------



## C&H2

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> very, very nice looking smoke, C&H2... I tip my hat....


 
Hi....TCVG...Thank you very much Crazy guy....i'm lite bit crazy my self

But very KooKool....so i wozzz playing my....:guitar: :fly:

Here Mix (64)....(sp1)x(gb).... :guitar: :fly: .... :guitar: :fly:


----------



## C&H2

C&H2 said:
			
		

> ..........:lama: .........ostpicsworthless: .......:lama: ........


 
..........:holysheep: .....:fid: .....See you All....and smoke some good weeds for my.....:fid: .....:holysheep: ....


----------



## holdmyown

nice, how many strains u got growing?


----------



## C&H2

holdmyown said:
			
		

> nice, how many strains u got growing?


 
Hi....HMO....Not much now my room will close in 2weeks..:rant: :cry: :baby: ..
But....i have 7 runing now....and mayby 20 new Mix coming & 
I have !!!+Mix:shocked: ....so C&H2 play more..:guitar: ..Ok but not now i will later....:lama:....

Thanks Holdmyonw....see u


----------



## Cole

Very nice C&H2


----------



## smokybear

Great stuff C&H. Very impressive my friend. I'm loving the pics. It's like mj porn. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## C&H2

Cole said:
			
		

> Very nice C&H2


 
Hi....Cole....Thank you....I will show you some Smoke pics....:hubba: 

O yea..:lama: ..I'm Back..:lama: ..with 1or2 pic..C&H:hitchair: ..1or2
I will play some..:guitar: :dancing: ..:fly:


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> Great stuff C&H. Very impressive my friend. I'm loving the pics. It's like mj porn. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


 
Hi....SmokyBear..:ciao: ..Thank you very much my friend..:cool2: ..mj Porn..:banana: ..Yopidody.

Take Care & By Safe you 2 Mon chum..:bong2: ..C&H2 smoke one with my....SB

.................................:48: ............................


----------



## C&H2

...................................................:48: ..................................................


----------



## C&H2

OOOOPPPSSS....it finish...................................:48: ..........................................NO:shocked:


----------



## C&H2

........:holysheep: ........ :woohoo: ........ :holysheep: ....Bay Bay


----------



## C&H2

C&H2 said:
			
		

> ..........:lama: .........ostpicsworthless: .......:lama: ........


....See you all


----------



## Cole

C&H2 said:
			
		

> Hi....Cole....Thank you....I will show you some Smoke pics....:hubba:
> 
> O yea..:lama: ..I'm Back..:lama: ..with 1or2 pic..C&H:hitchair: ..1or2
> I will play some..:guitar: :dancing: ..:fly:


 
Im impressed


----------



## C&H2

Cole said:
			
		

> Im impressed


 
Hi....Cole Thank you....Merci 

Do you play..:guitar: ..I do but not in life....:guitar: :guitar: :rant: :argue: ....ok ..
....But i have my....:fid: ....do you play Cole....?

Here Mix (11)....(Nycdxgb)x(gb)....


----------



## lyfr

i know what im gonna be dreamin about tonight. too bad i wont remember it! i like shiny things(im a man) and there a glistening for sure!


----------



## C&H2

lyfr said:
			
		

> i know what im gonna be dreamin about tonight. too bad i wont remember it! i like shiny things(im a man) and there a glistening for sure!


 
OOOOO....I'm not wot you think....Gaygysss...no no I lake Baby'S....(Girl&Weed)....not man.... 

Hi....Lyfr do you lake the same thing....?...it a joke..:banana:
 :angrywife: ....
ok Bay:lama:  Thanks Lyfr

Here New Mix (?)....(Nycd)x(SourD)........:shocked: :woohoo: :shocked: the seeds come from dis baby.


----------



## lyfr

i like weed! shiny,crystally trichomes...i dream about weed, i been married too long i guess


----------



## C&H2

lyfr said:
			
		

> i like weed! shiny,crystally trichomes...i dream about weed, i been married too long i guess


 
You just dream of it..:cry: ..so you dot grow dos Baby's..:watchplant: ..????
I hope you smoke man....!!!!
Your marriedgdg..:hairpull:.. :ignore: ..:angrywife: :woohoo: :spit: ....:dancing: ...is ok Lyfr....????

Here some nice pics for you&you no woo......:angrywife: ......if not ask my......C&H2 see u


----------



## C&H2

Mayby she dot lake dos....O yes i no wot  she&you:evil: need a nice pics of weeds outside....:hubba: ....or some....:guitar: :fly: 

Here some nice plants pics from 07....Mix (14)..:evil: :fly: ..(sp1xgb)x(sp1xgb)....:hubba:


----------



## C&H2

..:evil: ..I'm 6f....WoW Wot do you think of the No14..:evil: :heart: ..


----------



## smokybear

Beautiful outdoor ladies. They are gorgeous my friend. A picture of perfection. Great work. Take care and be safe.


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> My friend Take care and be safe.


 
SB....Thanks dis one finish at 9+f.. ..so the pics wow..:hairpull: ..need 2 man to take the pics.... 

O yes....SmokyBear see you..:lama: ..in the wood....:welcome: 
.......................................:48: ..Dis one is Mix (31)..(Nycd)x(mix polen ny,sd,gb,sk)..:hubba:


----------



## Cole

C&H2 said:
			
		

> ..:evil: ..I'm 6f....WoW Wot do you think of the No14..:evil: :heart: ..


 
yummy


----------



## C&H2

Cole said:
			
		

> yummy


 
Hi....Yummy Cole your doing wat..:ccc: ..Smoking some!!!!or ..:watchplant: some Baby's..for my i'm Somking some M39 ....:shocked: 
....:bump: :rant: ..stop she will come.. :angrywife: :hitchair: ..ha ha C&H2

Here some (M39)....


----------



## C&H2

:evil: .. ..M39a.. ..:evil:


----------



## HippyInEngland

Fantastic pictures C&H2

Well done


----------



## C&H2

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Fantastic pictures C&H2
> 
> Well done


 
Hi..HippyInEngland Thank you very much:cool2: ..I salut you man from england:ciao: ..I'm from Canada Est Mayby i will go see you with 
my....:lama: 

Thanks HIEd....C&H2 see u

Here some M39....SHE's FAST 40to45days....


----------



## C&H2

C&H2 said:
			
		

> ..........:lama: .........ostpicsworthless: .......:lama: ........


 
I have the M39 Mix with .(49)(M39)x(nycd)
............................................(50)(M39)x(sp1xgb)
............................................(51)(M39)x(gb)
............................................(52)(M39)x(mix polen)
............................................(69)(M39)x(sourD)
............................................(56)(M39)x(sk)
............................................and mayby more.....................BAY BAY C&H2 see u:lama:


----------



## C&H2

Hi....To All..:hubba: ..I think you no now wot is my 1 Passion WEED&PIC....:watchplant: and a bit of....:rofl: 

But you do not no my 2 passion:batman: ....do you need to no.. ..????

:evil: ..Speed&bike,carz....if not go see the post of (idotnowoo.com)....

Now I will Play..:fid: and..:guitar: plus..:dancing: 

At the same time....C&H ,2 you some nice pics....one of my engine

(JDM Sir1500+cc and a turbo 16lb&extra partssssss)....

Dis baby wos doing 320hp on a dyno....so if you get a ride in my rod car

BY REDY TO have some fun....take my word:evil: ....


----------



## C&H2

Ok....NOW redy to go....And C&H2 is fast....My EX....Bikyzzz(Gsxr1100++&++(170HP)....:heart: :evil: 

=Attach ta tuque avec de la broch mon Homme....if you take a ride with my on DOS thing....:hubba: 

Gat redy to sh## in your P.... :shocked: Please STOP not NOW it fun....:rofl:


----------



## smokybear

Beautiful plants. Keep em coming. Take care and be safe.


----------



## C&H2

SB here in a carz:evil: :evil: ....WoW do not pass here it dot....
I'm sure:evil: ....&take my word....


----------



## Cole

C&H2 said:
			
		

> Hi....Yummy Cole your doing wat..:ccc: ..Smoking some!!!!or ..:watchplant: some Baby's..for my i'm Somking some M39 ....:shocked:
> ....:bump: :rant: ..stop she will come.. :angrywife: :hitchair: ..ha ha C&H2
> 
> Here some (M39)....


 

Both,lol..

anyways those look like some chronic budz C&H2


----------



## C&H2

Cole said:
			
		

> Both,lol..
> 
> anyways those look like some chronic budz C&H2


 
O....Chronic BUDZZZ....Here A good one for my dos smallz thingzzz....

(KARTzzz)....:evil: :heart: :dancing: :dancing: :dancing:....

BUT I NEVER USE dis on PPL just in the room for TKDO.... I'm a black B ....so dot..:chuck: ..with my i will:bolt:bay 
bay bay....on my:lama: Thanks COLE


----------



## C&H2

BUT i'm very  KOOKOOL ....Get the Weeds pics on:angrywife: ....Okidoki.

Here some (SPearl).. ..back in 15mi:ignore::hitchair:


----------



## Cole

You seem to be quite the driver but i think i would take you in my skyline:hubba: (or my NINJA)

Nice budz though C&H2


----------



## C&H2

Cole said:
			
		

> You seem to be quite the driver but i think i would take you in my skyline:hubba: (or my NINJA)
> 
> Nice budz though C&H2


 
 ....Mayby but.... I think i would take you with my:lama: 


Your Ninja....I hope it 1000+cc ....????the budz r coming:fid: :fly: 

Here COLE some out of my room....:hubba:


----------



## C&H2

Here more....:fid: ....:guitar: :fly: ....STYX (greatest hits) very good


----------



## C&H2

I'm Back and Roling one....:holysheep:....


----------



## C&H2

C&H2 said:
			
		

> I'm Back and Roling one....:holysheep:



One more time PACH wot R you doing:rant:..A just Sleeping&Roling one with 

Coconat ....WAT it not coconat it Seeds.............................. .......O Oki.......:doh:


----------



## C&H2

....:heart: I love Pacha &BLK:evil: ....Here PACH rollll one with disss it GOOD..:banana: ..O wow it Goodrz....:baby:


----------



## smokybear

Beautiful ladies you have there. Nice cat too. Looks fat and happy! Take care and be safe.

BTW, I think I've thanked you like 20 times in this thread alone!!


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> Beautiful ladies you have there. Nice cat too. Looks fat and happy! Take care and be safe.
> 
> BTW, I think I've thanked you like 20 times in this thread alone!!


 
Oki....SyBr....Thanks..thanks..thanks..thanks..tks..tks..tks..tks..tks..

tks..tks..tks..tks..tks..tks..tks..tks..tks..tks..tks....&1more 

Thank you Man....:holysheep:


----------



## C&H2

C&H2 said:
			
		

> ..........:lama: .........ostpicsworthless: .......:lama: ........


 
Hi....FLOWER....:ciao: :fly:


----------



## maxlefou

Nice pic of your cat rolling some


----------



## maxlefou

Pach is always stoney loook like this?


----------



## C&H2

maxlefou said:
			
		

> Nice pic of your cat rolling some


 
SALUT l'Fou:banana: ....WoW Martine:angrywife: ....Nice Avatar MAX  Cool....:rofl: 

Here's one of my Budy is a (Med's user and HE love to smoke good WEEDS)

Max here smoke (11) nice BUDzzz..Max:48: and WELCOME MAX


----------



## C&H2

maxlefou said:
			
		

> Pach is always stoney loook like this?


 
Look Max PacH cool Catz....


----------



## maxlefou

yEah iam a approuved canadian med user so if you have question feel free to ask!


----------



## C&H2

maxlefou said:
			
		

> yEah iam a approuved canadian med user so if you have question feel free to ask!


 
....(Martine se tape un ane)..CrazY Max....

....(Martine do some thing with a ane)....(thing)=Bj....CrazY Max:hairpull: 

....So if Martine is your..:angrywife: ..your the (ane) ....so cool for you Max....:hubba:


----------



## smokybear

Beautiful, as always my friend. Keep em coming. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Mr T

:holysheep: 
sup bro!!! lookin  amazing as always  
:chuck: :bolt:


----------



## C&H2

Mr T said:
			
		

> sup bro!!! lookin fuzzy wuzzy amazing as always
> :chuck: :bolt:


 
Hi....YO....Nice to see you :angrywife: Mr T but your still Big&Slow and on 

Coffee WAT IS in your coffee Yo Yo :spit: ..:huh: ..????

You gat a problem YO (coffee)....:shocked: 

Welcome Mr T....Yopy yody:ciao:


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> Beautiful, as always my friend. Keep em coming. Take care and be safe.


 
SmokyB....Be Safe Mon chum & I will keep dos Baby's coming SBr....Tks

Here....some Pearl


----------



## smokybear

^^   Yum!


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> ^^ Yum!


 
YUM more Sbr....ok here Big Bear

Some....Silver Pearl


----------



## Cole

lol,thats cat so cute hahaha :48:


----------



## C&H2

Cole said:
			
		

> lol,thats cat so cute hahaha :48:


 
O Yes A..:banana: :chuck: :banana: ..Very WISE Cat:grinch: i do some nice pics&I Love dis one O yes....BUT i have my:lama: 

So get the Buds Pics on C&H2 ....Oki Tks

Opsss....Some thing  :doh: ....Cole!!!!!....Seeds she will give my some.


----------



## C&H2

C&H2....Wot...:angrywife:Wot do you do with dos BaBy's....Wot:angrywife: :hitchair: just looking&smoke test


----------



## C&H2

And dos:angrywife: ....O dos Nice ..........................................(11)


----------



## C&H2

WOW..WOT is dat(tabarnak):angrywife: :confused2: :bolt: :woohoo::shocked: Bay bay..:lama: ..:doh:

Mix (88)....(31h)x(sourD)with mal(BR)......................................................(11)


----------



## C&H2

Here Mix (31A)....(Nycd)x(Mix Polen ny,sd,gb,sk):hubba:....PaCH:evil: ...wowrrr  manrrr  nicerrr  bayrrr:ciao:


----------



## smokybear

Nice. Have some more reputation my friend. Take care.


----------



## goneindawind

your grows are awsome u know where i can get some seed like dat


----------



## C&H2

Care...ok....Do you care for more pics my buddy the BigBearrr....????

Reputation....:confused2:.... :rant:....!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... :rant:.... :confused2:

:bolt::lama: ....Bay bay Smoky or come ON....in my Wood'sss....okearrr:lama: :lama:


----------



## C&H2

goneindawind said:
			
		

> your grows are awsome u know where i can get some seed like dat


 
O Hiyo...Not from my:doh: ....my seeds (Personel=personnel) I do not sale SEEDS:ignore:  :hitchair: 

&Thank you GoneindaWind....The SilverPearl come (Sensi Seedsss) 

I start my Pearl with 30seeds down to 4 SP1,a,b,c....+2 mal br,al..:ignore:


----------



## goneindawind

wat bout da god bud


----------



## goneindawind

C&H2 said:
			
		

> O Hiyo...Not from my:doh: ....my seeds (Personel=personnel) I do not sale SEEDS:ignore:  :hitchair:
> 
> &Thank you GoneindaWind....The SilverPearl come (Sensi Seedsss)
> 
> I start my Pearl with 30seeds down to 4 SP1,a,b,c....+2 mal br,al..:ignore:


 i know uwont seel urs i was jus wonderin where u got all doze super strains from


----------



## C&H2

goneindawind said:
			
		

> wat bout da god bud


 
....:confused2: :argue: :huh::bolt: :doh: Now Here (very nice site:banana: )...it Long Story GDW

MayBy later ok....GDW


----------



## sportcardiva

wow they look really good wow that cat is cute lol


----------



## C&H2

goneindawind said:
			
		

> i know uwont seel urs i was jus wonderin where u got all doze super strains from


 
Dos Strains:doh: ....I start my Mix with 8+or12+ strains the one i like is the Pear..:hubba: ..For Now..:hubba: but 

(WW,WR,)....Not smoke dos BaBy's....You GdW !!!!????Tks


----------



## goneindawind

i dont  get wat u mean where did u get da god  bud from  srry i dont uderstand da abrveations


----------



## C&H2

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> wow they look really good wow that cat is cute lol


 
Hi....SportCarDiva:ciao: ....O  O....Sport:chuck: ....Carz:dancing: ....&Divasss :doh: :angrywife: ....But I:evil: :heart: ....

......Very nice Avatar .......Thanks&Tksrrr


----------



## smokybear

Lol. That cat is a trip. Take care and be safe.


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> Lol. That cat is a trip. Take care and be safe.


 
Hirrr:banana: ....SBearrr hererrr somerrr weedsrrr inrrr therrr woodsssr....:ignore: :holysheep:


----------



## C&H2

.......O i'm 6f and:angrywife: :chuck: ........71/2f+ ...........1/2f+:shocked: ..........Finish at -9f....:cry:


----------



## C&H2

C&H2 said:
			
		

> ..........:lama: .........ostpicsworthless: .......:lama: ........


 
CHeckrrr the post....yes srrr


----------



## smokybear

That's why I love the great outdoors! You can't beat nature when it comes to growing mj or any plant for that matter. Beautiful ladies my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> That's why I love the great outdoors! You can't beat nature when it comes to growing mj or any plant for that matter. Beautiful ladies my friend. Take care and be safe.


 
:lama: :lama: O Still you SkBr here i have a spot come........okear:lama: :lama: 

................................................ :48: ..............................................


----------



## smokybear

I will gladly blaze one with you my friend.....:48:


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> I will gladly blaze one with you my friend.....:48:


 

REDY to go Big Bear....I'm Redydotygo..but:stoned: :ccc: one more by for wee go oki SkyBr


----------



## C&H2

....


----------



## C&H2

....


----------



## Flowerchild

Hello C&H-I see you are taking good care of Pacha and Blackie and the garden:clap: Is Pacha getting fatter???-too much munchies Nice to see you here:yay: :hubba:


----------



## C&H2

C&H2 said:
			
		

> ..........:lama: .........ostpicsworthless: .......:lama: ........


 
BonJourrr Flowerrr..:heart: :dancing: ..Very nice to see you 
Nice&Good Growing Girl..:heart: :dancing: ..

Yopido :dancing: ....You will go open a grow J here to post your pics....???? &yopido:heart: :dancing:


----------



## Flowerchild

For you-yes!:dancing: Later when the lights come on I will take some pics and you can tell me what you think:watchplant: Seems like a nice place here and I see you have made some friends:aok:


----------



## C&H2

Flowerchild said:
			
		

> Hello C&H-I see you are taking good care of Pacha and Blackie and the garden:clap: Is Pacha getting fatter???-too much munchies Nice to see you here:yay:


 
O yes PacH:evil: is Fat but is the best catz look Flower:dancing: is saying Hi to 
you&your 8#ninja:chuck: 

Post dos catz:evil: to and go say allo to all the PPL:banana: here By4 posting some pics:heart:


----------



## Flowerchild

Grayson:heart: Pacha !!!! MEOW:hubba: My 8 Ninjas say hello to your 2 Ninjas:48: I introduced myself !


----------



## Flowerchild

C&H-you have to delete some of your messages-I cant email you!(C&H2 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space)


----------



## C&H2

C&H2 ....(You have 3 messages stored, of a total 50 allowed)....So 47 to go....:spit:..1.. :spit:..23.. :spit:..47 .. :angrywife:  ..:ignore:

Flower yoallo:dancing: ....some one wos nocking on my GRoom....it a catz:grinch:  look ....(Monty)....:holysheep:

For the cartz on i dot now wat....i dot have is name do you have it....????


----------



## Flowerchild

Too many girlfriends!!!  Thats  IMPOSSIBLE you say :hubba:  Dont worry-soon your message box will be full again :holysheep:


----------



## C&H2

Flowerchild said:
			
		

> Too many girlfriends!!! Thats IMPOSSIBLE you say :hubba:  Dont worry-soon your message box will be full again :holysheep:


 
:holysheep: Oly....wot is (Gilfriendsss!!! ) I dot have.... :hitchair: :doh:

FLOWER&GIRL it a jojocke oki....Girrrlllolll


----------



## C&H2

....


----------



## C&H2

C&H2 said:
			
		

> ..........:lama: .........ostpicsworthless: .......:lama: ........


 
It wos a nice place for my thithing'z....


----------



## smokybear

Some more great pics. Nice cat tattoo, by the way! Lol. Smoke one for me my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> Some more great pics. Nice cat tattoo, by the way! Lol. Smoke one for me my friend. Take care and be safe.


Thanks SB....

TattOO....Yes i will do my dog on my back(a,s,s).... 

I do not no if it will fit is BiG.... 

Big not my :grinch: Big Sky Bearrr i'm redy to go TO A Spot....:dancing:  

Do you come SkBr:grinch: ..O YES....O ....By for A BIG ONE oki.... ....

Go:lama: :lama: see u all....:ciao:
.......SB.........ch..


----------



## smokybear

Some more great pics. :woohoo: :woohoo:  Thanks again my friend. Take care and take a :bong2: for me.


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> Some more great pics. :woohoo: :woohoo: Thanks again my friend. Take care and take a :bong2: for me.


 
O yes i have more....Oki....:bong2:Wot is dat WoW good stofff Man:grinch:  SyBr

OPSss..SyBr..i plants dos baby's and..no water :huh: hum  hum:shocked: ..Wot t fK..
:woohoo::cry:

Not rellly fiiiling good dos!!!!????....But i smoke one and No problem


----------



## C&H2

For dis one 9f++(SourD).........................(Nycd)


----------



## trillions of atoms

holy chite!

NIICE BRO! goodluck on the chop my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokybear

Great stuff right TOA? I can't get enough of those beautiful ladies. Take care and be safe.


----------



## C&H2

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> holy chite!
> 
> NIICE BRO! goodluck on the chop my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
:holysheep: YOLY CHITE:holysheep: it My:hubba: ....Thank you TofAtomsz nice to see you 
And take dis:hitchair:  

Here i Think dos plants come from the See .... But not all pics ......


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> Great stuff right TOA? I can't get enough of those beautiful ladies. Take care and be safe.


 
SyBr:grinch:....you say the water....yes wot....:dancing:  

It not funny SO Baybay see you in 47weeks... :cry:


----------



## smokybear

C&H2 said:
			
		

> SyBr:grinch:....you say the water....yes wot....:dancing:
> 
> It not funny SO Baybay see you in 47weeks :cry:


 
??? 

Nice outdoor ladies. Take care and be safe.


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Nice outdoor ladies. Take care and be safe.


 
???....Gat you on dis one.... ....I'm not living i'm here to.... :dancing: 

Here some in the water....:doh:


----------



## smokybear

C&H2 said:
			
		

> ???....Gat you on dis one.... ....I'm not living i'm here to.... :dancing:
> 
> Here some....


 

^^That's good. If you left, where would I get all the MJ porn?!?:holysheep:


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> ^^That's good. If you left, where would I get all the MJ porn?!?:holysheep:


 
O....evil: PORN.:evil: )....wot is dat not sure but i thing but not sure

SO SyBr.:grinch: you have to....!!!!???? Wot is Porn ....????(Popcorn,Poptart.)????

Mayby some thing lake....................................(dis)


----------



## C&H2

SyBr....Look THE (Silver Pearl)Xp)xp)) ....................................and (SourD) ......:doh:


----------



## smokybear

Very nice my friend. I wish I were smoking on some of that. Bet they are tasty. Take care and be safe.


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> Very nice my friend. I wish I were smoking on some of that. Bet they are tasty. Take care and be safe.


 
Look at dis one....(NycD)....:ignore: :hitchair: ............................................O...New NycD....:doh:


----------



## C&H2

:holysheep: I't Porn for my to OKI....SBear....????:holysheep: 


But not for....you no wat i neennn....


----------



## trillions of atoms

i love the budporn bro!


----------



## smokybear

Lol. We're hopelessly addicted my friends. Take care.


----------



## C&H2

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> i love the budporn bro!


 
O....BudPorn very cool Thanks i love it TofAtoms 

Here some nice BaBy'sss....Mix (64)....(sp1a)x(gb)


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> Lol. We're hopelessly addicted my friends. Take care.


 
Ok..Here SyBr..:48:..O tks.. :doh:..Wot is dat C&H2 :hitchair: ..Good weed man.. 

Here SyBr Mix (48)....(gb)X(gb) just cut dos


----------



## C&H2

Here some nice pics Mix (64)....


----------



## Flowerchild

:heart: :aok: :headbang2: Good Morning C&H-:hubba: Lookin' good.............:ciao:


----------



## Flowerchild

For the cartz on i dot now wat....i dot have is name do you have it....????[/quote]

His name has to be.....BUTT UGLY!!!!:holysheep:    I wish my cats would keep their tail down so I dont have to see that part:giggle:


----------



## C&H2

*:heart: Thanks Flowerrr....for the name....But the cat wozz the 1 pics....  *


----------



## Flowerchild

:rofl: You are too funny! Lets see-for you a good name would be GURU of GANJA or King of Cannibas or ???????:hubba: So many to choose from I am happy that is not your belly though  When you get your tatoo on your butt.......PLEASE DONT POST IT!!!!!!  :holysheep:


----------



## dmack

Just gave you a crap load of thanks. You deserve it dang you can grow bro. Keep safe at let the green live on.


----------



## C&H2

dmack said:
			
		

> Just gave you a crap load of thanks. You deserve it dang you can grow bro. Keep safe at let the green live on.


 
*:ciao: Thank you very much Dmack i give you a load of tks-tks-tks and*
*tks-tks-*tks-tks-tks and tks-tks-tks-tks-tks and tks-tks-tks-tks and thank you


----------



## C&H2

Flowerchild said:
			
		

> :rofl: You are too funny! Lets see-for you a good name would be GURU of GANJA or King of Cannibas or ???????:hubba: So many to choose from I am happy that is not your belly though When you get your tatoo on your butt.......PLEASE DONT POST IT!!!!!! :holysheep:


 
*Flowerrr it not funny:dancing: it my belly your have fun with *

*so i will post my butt tatoo just for you ....in a yeek*

*so get redy for it:ignore: ..........Flowerrr:evil: *


----------



## C&H2

My grow in the woods....:hubba:


----------



## C&H2

....


----------



## C&H2

More nice pics....


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hello C&H2

Nice to meet you friend 

How many ounces a year do you grow a year?


----------



## C&H2

O....i dot no dis one....!!!!

Thank you Hippy....Mayby 1or2ons but i'm not sure

mayby more .....nice to see you HIppydoeace: and i 

hope to see you more....i will PM you for (1or2ons) 

C&H2 see u Hippy from england.....eace:


----------



## C&H2

Hi Diva....Thanks for the tks

*Diva for you dos pics*


----------



## C&H2

Here some pics Mix (48):ignore: ........................................................(64):ignore:


----------



## C&H2

Here some pics Mix (64)....:ignore:


----------



## smokybear

More fantastic ladies. Thanks C&H. Take care and be safe my friend.


----------



## trillions of atoms

i love you c and h. i really do......

those outdoors look fan-tabulous!!!!!! i am anxious to see those babies buddin out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


keep the pics ROLLIN IN my friend!!!!


----------



## C&H2

*OKi....Guys&GirlS no problem*

Here some (gb) I start with 60 seeds and down to 4 and 2mal.... 

Now I use 1girl for my Mix with....(gb)


----------



## C&H2

*And Thank you guys&GirlS.*

A Mix (gb)nice to see....(2x Girl's)


----------



## C&H2

Here 2 nice(gb) Girl's i work with in my Mix

................(A)........................... ...................................(B)............


----------



## C&H2

Here


----------



## headband

*dude*, how much for some lessons on growing your MJ C&H2?  Im in love with your skills. Every f- ing nug you have is ridic. Holy crap man, where do you get your strainss?? my eyes are like:woohoo: every time you post up a link.:hubba:


----------



## C&H2

*O....$$$$:woohoo: For you HB hum hum Mayby hum hum*
*I'm Thinking ......steel Thinking But......Thinking..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..O$ *

*Thanks Man..it a very nice Site..THE PPL:holysheep: WoW nice:fid: *


*Here....Some Silverr PearL i'm steel thinking*


----------



## C&H2

Here Mix (31)....(nycd)x(polen mix):hubba:


----------



## C&H2

Here more (31)....:hubba:


----------



## Flowerchild

C&H2 said:
			
		

> *Flowerrr it not funny:dancing: it my belly your have fun with *
> 
> *so i will post my butt tatoo just for you ....in a yeek*
> 
> *so get redy for it:ignore: ..........Flowerrr:evil: *


 
:rofl:


----------



## Flowerchild

I dont believe you C&H-:**: :argue:   You would fall off your bike on the first corner..........  You work tooooooo hard to ever look like that!!!!!:hubba: :giggle:


----------



## C&H2

*Hi....My Flowerrr:heart: i say on the forum Box **i love the site:heart: *
*and You Flowerrr:evil: ....So now i have to say to you.... *
*............:evil:..... :heart:.... :dancing: ....:heart: ....:evil: ............*
*I love you Flowerrr *


----------



## C&H2

Here some nice pics for *LOVE*


----------



## C&H2

More....*LOVE*


----------



## C&H2

*Dos pics for my love to: Flowerrr YAllo.... *


----------



## smokybear

Simply gorgeous my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> Simply gorgeous my friend. Take care and be safe.


 
*Gorgeous Yes it My ....Thanck you Smoking Bear:grinch: *
*Here SkBr Smoke some 66..(Nycd)x(gb)..:hubba: *

*...............................:48:........................... *


----------



## smokybear

^^Yum!


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> ^^Yum!


 
Yum yum....66:hubba:


----------



## C&H2

*Divas:heart: ....dos pics it for you:heart: *
*and i **Thank you Very very much for ALL *
*the Tks....O.... i have to fine some nice one *


----------



## C&H2

*More for you Divas....SP*


----------



## C&H2

*Divas dos pics for you....Silver PearL*


----------



## slowmo77

they look so good. i can smell them!


----------



## smokybear

Some sexy ladies you have there my friend. Keep them coming. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Flowerchild

Good morning C&H-:ciao: I see you have been busy while I was away:evil:  You are such a trouble maker Your girlfriends will be sooooooo mad:angrywife: :hitchair: Thank you for all the flowers:heart: very nice Here is a little one for you!


----------



## Hick

headband said:
			
		

> *dude*, Every f- ing nug you have is ridic..:hubba:



...and THAT violation, after multiple warnings/requests,.. has earned you a 24 hr. suspension.


----------



## C&H2

Hick said:
			
		

> ...and THAT violation, after multiple warnings/requests,.. has earned you a 24 hr. suspension.


 
Hi....Hick i hope it not my you need to (suspension).....I have more pics:fid: 

I dot no wat i deed but i'm Sorry Hick....and i give you dos pics....(Please )

Do not (Suspension) My I love the Site and....I have more pics:fid: 

Thanks Hick:ignore: ....(Hickmod)....I dot use dos word so it not my 

Here *Hick some Pics....Silver Pearl*


----------



## Flowerchild

Hi C&H-  Dont you worry-that suspension was for headband dude. You cant swear here or you will get in trouble:hitchair:  Beautiful pics as usual:headbang2:


----------



## C&H2

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> they look so good. i can smell them!


 
*O....Yes i'm good BUT i dot Smell:evil: ....I Smell....!!!!!!!!*

*(Antonio Banderas BLUE Seduction for men)....So i smell good *

*Thank you Slowmo77....Here some (SP1):hubba: *


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> Some sexy ladies you have there my friend. Keep them coming. Take care and be safe.


 
*O..(SeX)..NOT with you Sbear mayby with..Flower but not you.... Tanks SyBr*

*Here some (SP1)..:hubba: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Great pics as always CH2.  *


----------



## Flowerchild

Look what the bear did C&H! He broke the last gate so we made a stronger one and he just ripped it off the hinges!:holysheep:


----------



## smokybear

I'm sorry! I didn't mean to break the gate!


----------



## C&H2

smokybear said:
			
		

> I'm sorry! I didn't mean to break the gate!


 
*Smokybear:rant: wot did you do to Flowerrr:heart: *
*Bad Bear:grinch: ....now go go in the Snow*
*or i will go get *
*Flowerrr:heart: Cat's 8 ninja killerrr:evil: ..!!!!*


----------



## Flowerchild

smokybear said:
			
		

> I'm sorry! I didn't mean to break the gate!


 
AH HAH-that was you:hitchair: Yes well the next time I have a little surprise waiting for you Smokey:evil:  It has 2 round holes at the end and the initials 410 !!!!:holysheep: 

 -(a little something my dear Gramma left me)!See you soon......:chuck:


----------



## Flowerchild

haha CH-you were posting at the same time as me!!!


----------



## Flowerchild

C&H2 said:
			
		

> *Smokybear:rant: wot did you do to Flowerrr:heart: *
> *Bad Bear:grinch: ....now go go in the WOOD's*
> *or i will go get *
> *Flowerrr:heart: Cat's 8 ninja killerrr:evil: ..!!!!*


 

:goodposting: eace:


----------



## C&H2

Flowerchild said:
			
		

> haha CH-you were posting at the same time as me!!!


 
*Same Time as you sure..!!Flowerrr:heart: *
*&8 lite ninjaK:chuck: ....but the 410 :doh:i hope it not for my Sugarrr:evil: *


----------



## Zepplin

Hi C&H2 

As Always, _Great_ looking pics.


----------



## Flowerchild

Wow C&H-those pics are so beautiful they bring a tear to my eyes. (ITS A GIRL THING) UNBELIEVABLE-THANK YOU:heart: eace: :baby: I am setting one as the background right now!


----------



## Flowerchild

No 410 for you my friend:welcome: -I did see a sign once I thought was cool at the end of a dirt road.....it said "If you aint invited....BUZZ OFF-:laugh:  The message was CLEAR!


----------



## C&H2

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Great pics as always CH2.  *


 
*Hi Mr TBG:hubba: ....Thank you verry much Mr Tks for the site*
*Verry nice&fun for my i have some nice pics for you Mr TBG:hubba: *
*Here some....Mix(48) (gb)x(gb)=New gb*


----------



## C&H2

I start my gb with 30seeds....i have 2girls&2guys


----------



## C&H2

......................................................................................c&h2


----------



## Hick

Flowerchild said:
			
		

> No 410 for you my friend:welcome: -I did see a sign once I thought was cool at the end of a dirt road.....it said "If you aint invited....F*** OFF-:laugh:  The message was CLEAR!



...Now Flower,.. you "obviously" _know_ that that is an infraction.
*Why*? .... would you do that...  
I have a sign at the gate to my property, reads.. "*YOU ARE NOW IN RANGE*"



			
				Flowerchild said:
			
		

> You cant swear here or you will get in trouble:hitchair:


----------



## Flowerchild

Hick said:
			
		

> ...Now Flower,.. you "obviously" _know_ that that is an infraction.
> *Why*? .... would you do that...
> I have a sign at the gate to my property, reads.. "*YOU ARE NOW IN RANGE*"


OOOps-I had better read the rules closer  I thought it a
was an infraction if you spelled it-thought I was safe with the asterisks! :holysheep: eace: my apologies


----------



## Mr T

lookin damn good :holysheep::holysheep: the widows and mikado are commin along.. i just posted some new pics on the other site.. go check em out when you get a chance :smoke1:


----------



## C&H2

Flowerchild said:
			
		

> OOOps-I had better read the rules closer I thought it a
> was an infraction if you spelled it-thought I was safe with the asterisks! :holysheep: eace: my apologies


 
*:holysheep: OOOps....Now your A bad Girl:evil: Flowerrr:heart: *
*I think i will....hum hum ....Steel LOVE you but*
*know you have to....Hum Hum HUM:hubba: ....Kiss my *


----------



## C&H2

Mr T said:
			
		

> lookin damn good :holysheep::holysheep: the widows and mikado are commin along.. i just posted some new pics on the other site.. go check em out when you get a chance :smoke1:


 
* Hi....MrT Thanks (other site)....MrT I dot go to THE other....!!!!*
*You just have to post your thing Here on MP.*

*See u MrT on MP..!!??:ignore:  *


----------



## C&H2

*Thanks HicK for the Thing With*
*THE Flow=(kid)..Lolll Steel love you Flowerrr *


----------



## Flowerchild

Hi C&H-sorry- I wasnt ignoring you-my cat is sick with kidney failure:cry: Grayson-the one that looks just like Pacha. Hard couple days -dont know how long he has. Im glad you still love me


----------



## C&H2

Flowerchild said:
			
		

> Hi C&H-sorry- I wasnt ignoring you-my cat is sick with kidney failure:cry: Grayson-the one that looks just like Pacha. Hard couple days -dont know how long he has. Im glad you still love me


 
*Hi....Flowerrr:heart: nice to see you....Grayson he will need*
*All the love for you....I'm sure your A good MoM for*
*Grayson....I hope he will by fine with your Love&you*
*See you Flowerrr:heart: ..Come back fast Baby:heart: ..I miss you*


----------



## Flowerchild

Thank you C&H for your nice words:heart: It is very kind of you.  Nice to be missed too!:banana:  Maybe I can love Grayson so hard he will have to stay.......


----------



## C&H2

Flowerchild said:
			
		

> Thank you C&H for your nice words:heart: It is very kind of you.
> Nice to be missed too! Maybe I can love Grayson so hard he will have to stay.......


 

:lama: :lama: :lama: :lama: :lama: :lama: :lama: 
*O Baby nice to see you back*
*Flowerrr my:heart: *
*Sugaerrrpie:heart:Love You*


----------



## smokybear

Very good looking ladies. Great pics C&H. Take care and be safe my friend.


----------



## captainbh420

i think i need a new pair of pants, those are B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L

peace,
smoke weed


----------



## C&H2

Hi to All....    I'm smoking some good weeds


----------



## ishnish

Just Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## C&H2

ishnish said:
			
		

> Just Beautiful!!!!!


 
Thanks Ishnish.... nice to see you


----------



## UKgirl420

*You ve been gone a long time ,,,nice to see ya back ,,,eace:  and great ladies as allways *


----------



## C&H2

captainbh420 said:
			
		

> i think i need a new pair of pants, those are B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L
> 
> peace,
> smoke weed


 
Hi Captainbh420.... Thanks


----------



## C&H2

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *You ve been gone a long time ,,,nice to see ya back ,,,eace: and great ladies as allways *


 
Sorry *UKgirl420 nice to see you.... Thanks*


----------



## Killuminati420

my God.....lol, ive got to smoke a bowl just looking at them...excelent buds man...:bong: :aok:


----------



## C&H2

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> my God.....lol, ive got to smoke a bowl just looking at them...excelent buds man...:bong: :aok:


 
Hi Killuminati420....Thanks


----------

